

Costs of employees vs. contractors / freelancers - lifeisstillgood
http://www.toptal.com/freelance/don-t-be-fooled-the-real-cost-of-employees-and-consultants

======
oxalo
Interesting analysis, but it only focuses on the financial side. In software
development, there can be a lot of other costs associated with hiring
contractors that can't be expressed in terms of dollars. Emphasis on one of
his last statements 'there's no one size fits all' answer.

------
lifeisstillgood
tl;dr

An employee at 45/hr and a contractor at 70/hr may be costing you same on e
you factor in benefits, taxes etc

Oddly I am not sure what market toptal and the new "agency" crop of recruiters
is really aiming at. They aim to sell the top 1% of developers but ... 70/hr ?

